# BRAEMAR CASTLE



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

This is my latest project, the Union-Castle passenger liner BRAEMAR CASTLE, built to a scale of 32’=1”. The hull is about 18” long. The hull is now plated & painted. I am at present fitting the windows. The narrow black tape forms a guide for the windows and will be removed when they are all in position.

Further pictures of maritime interest may be viewed on my website
http://miniatureshipmodels.mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk

This site is updated regularly and latest additions include a photograph of PENDENNIS CASTLE at sea and a model of the tramp steamer NEWTON HALL of 1905. This site is not going into competition with Nostalgia or any other website. It does not have a forum and never will have, I am developing it mainly for interest.


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

Bob,
Just had a look at your website. It's a good way to record your achievements. Where do you keep all your models?
Steve


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Steve,
Thanks. I build too many to keep. Am just approaching 200th since I started counting when I left the sea in October 1992. When they pile up, I just pack them off to the Christie's maritime sales which are held in London twice per year. This one is being built for an old shipmate from the TRANSVAAL CASTLE (1965), but most of them are just what I feel like building. Most are steam or motor ships, but I like to keep my hand in with iron & steel sailing ships of the late 19th century.

Regards
Bob


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

Bob,
I used to build RC models of RLNI Lifeboats, then decided to try my hand at something bigger. The model I am currently buillding is 36 feet long with a 136 hp Perkins diesel, I've been at it now for about 6 years. It's coming together now I've retired.
Steve


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Have done a bit more work on BRAEMAR CASTLE and here it is. My wife painted the sea yesterday, whilst I cut out the wheelhouse & officers accommodation and made the funnl.


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

What a lovely little model, the detail is excellent for something of this scale.

Is it going to be a "Pen Holder" (just joking)

Steve


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

*BRAEMAR CASTLE complete*

I have now completed the BRAEMAR CASTLE.


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Oh well done..that is just superb.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Congratulations on a superb model, do you regard this one as one of your better ones ?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks. I try to make each one better than the one before. I am quite pleased with this. You can see more by clicking on my website, below:

http://miniatureshipmodels.mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk 

Although the pictures are a lot smaller. I am building a steel four-masted barque next, so it will make a change.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Yours is a very interesting web site. on page 3 is a picture of the Good Hope Castle in rough weather, I was on the old GHC we could not go fast enough to make a show like your photo.


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

Shipbuilder,
Your photos of your models are superb and I'm sure appreciated by all Members - including me.
I realise your Site is not in competition with this one, but the Site's policy on links to personal websites is clearly stated in the sticky thread "Notice To All Site Members" in the Members Notice Board Forum.
Please either place your link in your signature or in your Members Profile, where there is a facility for you to post your Homepage URL.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

OK, sorry about that, I should pay more attention.


----------



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

Shipbuilder said:


> OK, sorry about that, I should pay more attention.


No problem, in fact I have added your website as your signature (see examples in this thread). To take advantage of this, just click on the 'show signature' box when posting.

cheers,
Andy


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Shipbuilder more or less mentioned his web site for my benefit, for which I thank him, other wise I would never have found it. Thank you Shipbuilder.


----------



## RGascoyne (Jul 29, 2006)

What a great model - I was on the last voyage of the Braemar, returning to London November 1965 and your model really does bring back memories. Thanx


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Rodney,
Thanks. Glad you like BRAEMAR CASTLE. Incidentally, we sailed together on WINDSOR CASTLE. I remember asking you early on if you were related to Bamber Gascoyne & you saying "no relation," but despite this, the whole thing escalated. I was aboard the trip we "raced the Ford Corsair" as well. I was 4th R/O. I have been recently enjoying your website. 
Best wishes
Bob Wilson


----------



## ddonner (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh, my, she's lovely. You do very good work.


----------

